# Different sizes of Bridgeport mills



## John_Dennis (Feb 12, 2019)

I see that the series 1 and 2 machines differ a lot in size, but what other sizes do Bridgeport machines come in?  Is the 1 hp machine smaller over all or is just the table smaller?

Thanks

-John


----------



## projectnut (Feb 12, 2019)

Over the years Bridgeport has made a number of different size Series I vertical milling machines.  They range in size d from 1/3 hp to 2 hp and table sizes from 32" to 48".  Here's are a couple links to  brochures listing the different sizes the Series I J head machines came in.

file:///C:/Users/fourm/Machine%20Shop%20Info/Bridgeport%20milling%20machine/bridgeport-milling-machine-brochure.pdf

file:///C:/Users/fourm/Machine%20Shop%20Info/Bridgeport%20milling%20machine/1971%20Bridgeport%20Brochure.pdf

The earlier versions are the M head machines.  They have a round ram and will only hold collets up to 3/4".  Here's a link to an operators manual with all the machine specifications:



			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2099/3432.pdf
		


Here's a link to the much larger Series II machines.  They are considerably larger and more powerful than the M head and Series I machines They also came with a number of different tool holding options.


			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2099/18057.pdf
		


As an FYI the round ram (M head machines) weigh in at about 1,500 lbs.   A 9"x42" Series I machine weighs in at +/- 2000 lbs. depending on the HP and table size.  The series II machines are in the 5,000 lb. range


----------

